# ferrets or polecats or hybrids?



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Ok - you guys are all rubbish and failed to dissuade me from getting ferrets - I have been offered two polecat jills - one albino one brown - I believe these to be aa cross of ferrets and polcats and I understand they are likely to be a bit bigger than ferrets and also have rounder noses.

Polecat/ferret crossed seems to be a contentious issue - but I am open minded - as long as the animal is healthy and friendly I am not concerned.

Are these likley to be as good pet as so called pure ferrrets or are the temperment/health issues to be considered?


----------



## ferretmuppet (Jul 20, 2008)

to be honest mate, loads of people 'say' they have polecat ferret crosses, but they are just plain ferrets :whistling2: and if its albino its not a hybrid, sorry you will have been offered an albino and a polecat coloured ferret  but thats not abad thing, its a great place to start!

do you know if they are neutered?

But i dont see the big attraction with hybrids, you will get a lot happier, more playful, and loving pet if you have a ferret (boring as it may be) 

ferrets love humans, Hybrids get confused as to whether they are a wild animal- therefore attacking you, or a ferret and wants to play with you, so you normally end up getting badly bitten during what would normally be playing

where do you live? i could point you in the direction of a ferret rescue, who have loads of ferrets in who need loving homes and can show you what amazing animals they are

or i have lots of photos i can show you 

hope this information helps you decide

(i have 5 hybrids, as much as they are gorgeous, they just arent ferrets and they do bite) 

if you need any help there are loads of specialist ferret forums about

like this 
Ferrets Forum


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ferretmuppet said:


> to be honest mate, loads of people 'say' they have polecat ferret crosses, but they are just plain ferrets :whistling2: and if its albino its not a hybrid, sorry you will have been offered an albino and a polecat coloured ferret  but thats not abad thing, its a great place to start!
> 
> do you know if they are neutered?
> 
> ...


totally agree there will say pure bred polecat x ferret but when you see the parents the "poelcat" will have pink on its nose pure breed s do not have pink noses! its personal choice on colours and such as long as there tame there will be fine


----------



## ferretmuppet (Jul 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> totally agree there will say pure bred polecat x ferret but when you see the parents the "poelcat" will have pink on its nose pure breed s do not have pink noses! its personal choice on colours and such as long as there tame there will be fine


thanks for backing me up hun x


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

hey,

ive got a polecat cross kit atm, shes sweet as anything, really dark, has very short hair, compared to my other kits, she looks like an alien. The webbing in her feet isnt as far down the toes either. and her eyes and nose are both different to the others.. i will put a picture up as soon as my camera has more battery..

Bobbie


----------



## ishotthesherifswife (Jun 10, 2008)

ferrets are dometicated polecats


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Just as ferretmuppet says really, you can't get an albino polecat as far as I am aware so they are ferrets and one is poley coloured


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

heya, This is her...





I think this photo really shows how different she looks, her head is a different shape ^_^..



The other kits in the photo are from different litters...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1124766&id=507172153


----------

